
Does anyone have the right to sex? (2018) - Tomte
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v40/n06/amia-srinivasan/does-anyone-have-the-right-to-sex
======
sudoaza
Misogyny runs strong in incels, but is that a cause or a consequence?

[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/may/04/what-d...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/may/04/what-
do-incels-fascists-and-terrorists-have-in-common-violent-misogyny)

